# Photos Best Puppy& Mud Season Mystic



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic has been playing with visiting Lush puppy Cady in the ocean and the mud puddles, so it takes a gallon of shampoo to transform him from Mud Creature to Show Puppy. Even for me, setting my alarm for 3am to bathe the puppy is a little extreme, but I am up and slugging down the coffee to fit it in. Mystic thrives in both worlds, and I want him to have all the fun of a puppy while still exceling in the show ring. 








Ferry Beach with Cady








Mystic went Best Puppy In Specilaty Show


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Love the pictures!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Mystic and Cady.

Beautiful beach shots, love the ones of them playing and digging in the mud.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> Mystic has been playing with visiting Lush puppy Cady in the ocean and the mud puddles, so it takes a gallon of shampoo to transform him from Mud Creature to Show Puppy. Even for me, setting my alarm for 3am to bathe the puppy is a little extreme, but I am up and slugging down the coffee to fit it in. Mystic thrives in both worlds, and I want him to have all the fun of a puppy while still exceling in the show ring.


What a super mama!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wonderful pictures! Looks like they are having so much fun together. The mud shots are my favorites!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You're sure good with that camera Jill. All your shots really portray the joy it is to be a golden...and that back to back digging shot is priceless! 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the biggest, baddest mud season ever I think.


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures! Mystic & Cady are stunning together! Wow, your pictures capture their friendship/bond! So sweet! Makes me smile over and over again! Wow, 3am bath time! Mystic is a lucky boy! It's so thoughtful of you to want him to have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Today I am just getting done with work, the pups are muddy.. . do I have it in me to face the booster bath, lol? It's hard keeping the coat in show condition!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

Your pictures are amazing! And I love, love, love the pure joy on Mystic and Cady's faces.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic job you are doing. Lovely that although a show dog he gets to live a real fun dog's life - mud and all. I did this with American cocker show dogs. Huge amount of work and early morning baths!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

You are so great, they looked like they had so much fun. I've never had a digger until now with Jacob, there must be something to just digging a big hole.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Atta Boy Mystic! I hope to have a dog like you someday!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

These images are amazing! I love the big, close up golden grin and the "down in the hole" shot


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The pups are now creatures of the mud, but my friend Indya is opening her own grooming shop on Monday. Today, guess who is the trial run? The mud creatures are about to become clean for five minutes!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you just have the world's largest mudroom in your house?


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Do your dogs resent you when you remove the "stink" they have worked so hard to apply? Mine never seem to be happy until they get to roll in the grass again.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes! I have some funny photos of them getting baths after skunk encounters looking so disappointed in the shampoo smell.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful dog and grooming job by the way.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Wonderful photos! He is truly living in the best of both worlds! I am impressed with your dedication. Mystic is such a lucky boy!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

What a beautiful baby you have 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are gorgeous! I am curious what shampoo you use, it seems like no matter what I use it takes several baths to get the fishy smell off of my goldens coats after a swim in the lake.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

This is our 'Maddie' girl with her first 'red head' duck. My son shot this duck a few years ago, and he had it mounted and has it in his home office now. Good memories for me and my now 11 year old girl...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Eowyn said:


> They are gorgeous! I am curious what shampoo you use, it seems like no matter what I use it takes several baths to get the fishy smell off of my goldens coats after a swim in the lake.


If mine got in swampy water, I bathe them in old school palmolive first, and then again in Isle Of Dogs shampoo. For showing dogs, I soak them in Pro Gro conditioner and let it sit while I do the others.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Getting cleaned up for Easter


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Cady and Mystic are stunning - clean AND dirty! 

Palmolive?! I'll have to try it. Yesterday I picked Chumlee up from the kennel after our vacation and took him for a run to let him blow off some extra energy. He promptly found a pile of fresh horse manure and rolled in it before I could stop him. I bathed him in his berry dog shampoo when I got him home but he still smells a bit like a poopy strawberry  Headed for the store to get some Palmolive...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ha! That brings back old times of teaching horseback riding at a summer camp, and having my golden Joplin roll in it almost daily. Nice palmolive scrub, then shampoo & condition.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

He really is just fabulous!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is fun to look back because now they are all grown up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Today Cady, Mystic, Tally, and Sayer rode the ferry in the rain, chased seagulls, and each had a hamburger- the Maine dog life.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Today Cady, Mystic, Tally, and Sayer rode the ferry in the rain, chased seagulls, and each had a hamburger- the Maine dog life.


I know a lot of people see this post as a group of dogs having a wonderful outing, and that's true. I see it as that, too. I also see it as another reason to find a breeder that produces dogs that have the confidence and temperament to be able to enjoy such an outing.

Chance is my heart dog, there is no doubt about that...he is my world. But, if he had gone with these dogs, he would have hated it. He would have been sick for at least three days afterwards because of the stress. Plus, he wouldn't have been able to keep up physically, either.

I adopted Chance at a year old and I knew he had both physical and socialization issues. The woman I got him from couldn't handle his issues and just wanted to get rid of him. He came from a HVB that bred only for the $$$. No regard at all for temperament or health. It didn't matter to me at all. I knew from the start that he was meant to be mine. Does that mean that I wouldn't want to change anything about him? No. It just means that I accepted the fact that he was what he was/is and I would try to help him as much as I could. 

He's gotten a ton better, but he still can't ride in the car for more than 30 minutes one way or he'll stress big time for days after and he's very, very limited physically. He also was extremely timid with new people, especially men, when I got him. He would literally shake and bark when he had to meet someone new. 

I remember he barked and ran away for the first few minutes whenever he saw my mom and sister for the first whole year he was with me. He is 95% improved in that way, but he still despises any change in his routine whatsoever. 

I've adjusted my life around his limitations. I love Chance with all my heart and he is the most gentle dog I have ever met. But there are times I would like to pile him and Lucy in the car and go to the beach or go to a street fair or any number of places. I know that would put him in a tailspin so I don't go. I've tried a few times before and he just loses it. Really, he's absolutely miserable and just can't deal. Do I get jealous when I read posts like this? Yeah, a little. But then I look at my big goofball and know that I love him for who he is and I can't imagine my life without him.

Sorry this is so long, but I just wanted to put a different angle on this post. And if someone happens to read this and they might be looking for a puppy, I wanted to give them yet another reason to buy from a reputable breeder. One that breeds dogs that are versatile and confident enough to go anyhere and enjoy the world with you, dogs that are healthy, both in body and mind.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is such a true post, bc I have had just one aggressive dog in a lifetime of golden, and that changed everything about my dog life during that time period for the more limiting and nerve-wracking. I hope never to experience that again, though I became a better trainer and dog person for it. It IS what a golden should be to be able to go on outings with cheer and confidence, and be trustworthy dog. I am so glad right now I have all bombproof resilient dogs, bc I do know what it is like not to.


----------

